# Rhinestone Halloween



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

Just a pic of a Halloween rhinestone tee I made for Kim. If you would like to share your halloween designs post up the pics.

50/50 gilden black with 6ss Korean stones done on the $49 Funtime software.


----------



## Vizual Voice (Feb 1, 2008)

love it! Took me a second to "see" the image.


----------



## taricp35 (Dec 10, 2008)

I guess I am not as quick I can't make out the image.


----------



## drakesis (Apr 3, 2007)

Took me a few seconds as well. Once I realized what it was, nice job~!

Though I would suggest a slight revision on the artwork, to make it quicker to catch.


----------



## Vizual Voice (Feb 1, 2008)

drakesis said:


> Though I would suggest a slight revision on the artwork, to make it quicker to catch.


Disagree. To me that's half the fun of the design!


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

Kind of a positive negative space visual. Hope its not that hard to grasp.


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

David thats a sweet design!great job I LOVE it!


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

Very nice.


----------



## heattransfers (Aug 5, 2009)

nice tshirts with nice designs! Great job!


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

I dont think i will deal with the 6ss stones anymore. Going to stay with the 10ss and maybe some larger stones.


----------



## heattransfers (Aug 5, 2009)

Why don't use SS6 STONES any more?


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

I simply want to go a bit easier on the plotter. Smaller stones work better for more intricate fonts but i think its a trade off in the long run.


----------



## timco1 (Feb 13, 2008)

I finally got it...GREAT JOB!!


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

Welcome to our forum!


----------



## Boomerbabe (Sep 5, 2009)

Had to look several times, but finally got it. Very Clever design, thanks for sharing.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

Imagine those nail puzzles that show the relief of the objects you push through them. Usually you end up using your face and then stick the tongue out.


----------



## CocoVee (Apr 18, 2010)

Nice Design! Didn't get it the first couple of times, I had to back up from the screen. I wouldn't change it.


----------



## MrRudeDog (Aug 24, 2010)

One I made for my 8 year old girl....


----------



## Janet and Tim (Aug 19, 2010)

Very clever, it took me a while and the "hint" but I got it in the end.


----------



## Romeone87 (Oct 7, 2010)

Great job. Looks. Cool!!!!! Love the image. Its easy to see!!!!!


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

MrRudeDog said:


> One I made for my 8 year old girl....


Nice job Ray. I was waiting for a pumpkin design. What software and size stones did you use?


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

Ray, the pumpkin design is fabulous. Great job.


----------



## Boomerbabe (Sep 5, 2009)

Love the pumpkin!


----------



## MrRudeDog (Aug 24, 2010)

MotoskinGraphix said:


> Nice job Ray. I was waiting for a pumpkin design. What software and size stones did you use?


Thank you! I used the GemMaster software that came with the Cams machine. To keep it CPSIA "legal" I used SS6 low lead stones for the text and 3mm rhinestuds for the pumpkin.

-Ray


----------



## MrRudeDog (Aug 24, 2010)

MotoskinGraphix said:


> Just a pic of a Halloween rhinestone tee I made for Kim. If you would like to share your halloween designs post up the pics.
> 
> 50/50 gilden black with 6ss Korean stones done on the $49 Funtime software.


VERY Cool! I couldn't see it last night, but the caffeine kicked in this morning and it popped out clearly.


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

Heres one for ya!


----------



## Boomerbabe (Sep 5, 2009)

Yeah that's the ticket, very very cool.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Great job guys your designs are great,,,,,, 

Thanks for sharing,
Sandy jo
MMM


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

CocoVee said:


> Nice Design! Didn't get it the first couple of times, I had to back up from the screen. I wouldn't change it.


Thanks for the tip! As soon as I backed away, the image came right to me! 

VERY clever!


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

Leg cramps said:


> Heres one for ya!


Eric, great design, as usual!!! Love the use of the red! Now I want to see an actual shirt!!!


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

Yes...I want to see the stones and not the mock ups.


----------



## discoqueen (Jun 5, 2010)

Leg cramps said:


> Heres one for ya!


Love the vampire! Immediately made me think of a friend of mine. She might just be getting a lil Halloween present! Thanks for the idea!


----------



## MrRudeDog (Aug 24, 2010)

Designed this one last night, made it this morning. My wife is sporting it now at the local Pumpkin Fest.

215 s6 Korean crystal, 1022 s10 Pellosa Jet Hematite, 360 s10 Pellosa Crystal AB, and 2 big (came in an assortment bag) Korean crystals for the eyes.


----------



## Boomerbabe (Sep 5, 2009)

Very cute. Nice job.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

MrRudeDog said:


> Designed this one last night, made it this morning. My wife is sporting it now at the local Pumpkin Fest.
> 
> 215 s6 Korean crystal, 1022 s10 Pellosa Jet Hematite, 360 s10 Pellosa Crystal AB, and 2 big (came in an assortment bag) Korean crystals for the eyes.


Great Job Ray,, YOu may have orders by the time she comes home,, lol

Sandy jo
MMM


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

looks good ray keep up the good work!now its time to start designing for thanksgiving ,christmas ,new years


----------

